# Another Elon connection? XL Fleet



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/xl-stock-soars-86-elon-221534561.html


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

GDN said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/xl-stock-soars-86-elon-221534561.html


Nice. I have two coworkers that worked at XL previously. Seemed like a great idea, glad they are finally seeing success.


----------

